# Feeding Otocinclus in a planted tank?



## mattyc (27 Jun 2009)

What can i feed otto's in my tank. i dont have any algi and i hope it stays that way but what can these fish eat can vegatables be put in my tank?


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (27 Jun 2009)

mattyc said:
			
		

> What can i feed otto's in my tank. i dont have any algi and i hope it stays that way but what can these fish eat can vegatables be put in my tank?



You can buy algae waffers or I have heard cucumber good.

Paul.


----------



## TLH (28 Jun 2009)

Mine like courgette and carrot, blanched. I want to try them on mango sometime as I've heard they go mad for it.


----------



## Themuleous (28 Jun 2009)

Even if you cant see it there will be _some_ algae in a tank, which should be more than enough to keep ottos going.  I redid my 4ft yesterday and discovered 5 ottos in there, which I had completely forgotten about, they must have been surviving on the tip bits they could find around the tank.

If you want to feed them I find algae wafers work well 

Sam


----------



## mattyc (29 Jun 2009)

how soon after planting should i put them in? the shrimp are cleaning the wood in the tank so they can clean that with them.


----------



## Themuleous (29 Jun 2009)

If the filter is mature, I'd chuck them in from day one.  Cant do any harm 

Sam


----------



## mattyc (29 Jun 2009)

i will buy some tonight then and get them in, i put a load of old media in the filter then ran it on an empty tank for a week and a half (with new aqua soil in the tank) so should be good to go!!!!


----------



## mattyc (29 Jun 2009)

Will ottos eat lettuace and will it effect anything else in the tank i.e. the plants, the fish or the shrimp?


----------



## nry (29 Jun 2009)

Veg won't affect anything else providing you don't leave it in for too long to start rotting.

Mine loved the Tetra algae tablets (Plecomin I think?), went nuts for them


----------



## Themuleous (29 Jun 2009)

mattyc said:
			
		

> i will buy some tonight then and get them in, i put a load of old media in the filter then ran it on an empty tank for a week and a half (with new aqua soil in the tank) so should be good to go!!!!



It would be worth testing the NH3 and NO2 levels before you add anything as ADA AS can leach a LOT of NH3 into the tank and although the filter has been running it can also take a while for the bacteria to catch up with things.

Sam


----------



## mattyc (30 Jun 2009)

i did a 100% water change when i planted the tank and the nitrate levels are at zero. so i figured it would be fine for fish.


----------



## Themuleous (30 Jun 2009)

I would be very worried if NO3 was zero.  With the amount of NH3 AS leaches, there should be loads of NO3 in the tank.

Either than plants are taking ALL of the NO3 out of the water (Which I would be surprised at) or the bacteria are not present yet to convert NO2 to NO3.

Sam


----------



## mattyc (30 Jun 2009)

the test i have does both it onley changed slightley, 90% or the substrate has been used for 6 months in the tank to grow algie!!!   
i waited for the levels to drop to nearley zero then started to plant the tank

Regards Matt


----------



## Themuleous (30 Jun 2009)

Oh right I see 

Sam

EDIT - just as a tip if you happen to use AS again, it is worthwhile planting the tank from day one, the plants love the NH3 and is one of the reasons plants do so well in AS


----------



## mattyc (30 Jun 2009)

that was the plan but i didnt have the money to buy the filter and plants at the same time so i got the filter first so i could mature it using the AS to help it along. but thanks for all your help i will remember it for my next project (i want a 200L when i get some money)


----------



## mattyc (2 Jul 2009)

The new fish are fine and i have found out that they love cucumber they have eaten the whole pece in one day and night!!! gready sods!!


----------



## chris1004 (4 Jul 2009)

My ottos love spiralina pellets, tetra variety wafers,  cucumber and sometimes even eat bloodworm as well as grazing for algae constantly (although there isn't much of that now in my tank thankfully).

Judging by their reactions though they seem to favour the spiralina pellets over all else.


----------

